# Apply for tourist visa after gettin refusal of other one?



## lexo (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi to all...

Question Guys... If I get refusal visa, lets say student, can I apply for tourist one straight after that? I am A european union Citizen and been in Australia before, get refusal because of working hours overcounted while i was student or college problem?

Thank u 

LeXo


----------



## Turboadam (Apr 19, 2011)

You can certainly try. Nothing to stop you doing that. You must demonstrate that you are a geniune visitor only and have sufficient funds to cover your stay and that you have reason to return home prior to visa expiring. (this all assumes that you are not eligible for an evisitor online visa).


----------



## znuff007 (Jan 26, 2011)

Turboadam said:


> You can certainly try. Nothing to stop you doing that. You must demonstrate that you are a geniune visitor only and have sufficient funds to cover your stay and that you have reason to return home prior to visa expiring. (this all assumes that you are not eligible for an evisitor online visa).


overworking? .. so you breached a condition of your previous visa? ... well since you are from EU maybe they will give you a turist visa .. but you cant work on that .. and if you do .. its banned for 5 years! (so dont do it)


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Lexo,

as Turboadam said there's nothing stopping you from applying again, however it all depends on how immigration views the seriousness of your case. In their eyes someone who goes over the work limitation and wants to come back to Australia might be trying to work again, even if this is not the case, they are not inside your head.

I don't know if you could actually say on the tourist visa application that you wanted to come in order to apply for a partner visa, due to the fact that there is a general rule that visas should be used for their intended purpose. What I mean is if you say "I just want to come to apply for the partner visa", you _may_ be refused because you are not a genuine tourist.

In the worst case scenario (if they will not grant you a tourist visa), you will have to apply for the partner visa offshore. Luckily the processing time offshore is around 6 months, and even though it seems like a long wait, at least you could come into Australia on the right visa and stay with your partner.

If you are not married to your partner and want to marry, you should consider a Prospective Marriage visa which will give you 9 months to get married to your partner in Australia and once you are married you apply for the partner visa onshore.


----------



## lexo (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey SarahM... I see u all over the place. Thank You again... Averything u said make's more than sense. Ive been checking that prospective marriage visa thing and it takes long time too. Thats why I was thinking of tourist visa. I didnt get refusal yet but i am just chcecking it if i would. .. In fact I didnt get any sort of info from them yet at all. and I applied more than 2 months ago... Should i make some complaint i the right department??


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

So you applied for the tourist visa 2 months ago and they haven't made a decision yet? You see, I know you want to avoid being alone without your partner but if the tourist visa is refused then you will have waited for nothing.

At least with the prospective marriage or parter visa you know that immigration won't penalise you for having done the wrong thing on the student visa. I know it's horrible being away from your loved one, trust me I know, but if the tourist visa gets refused you'll just have to apply offshore and wait a little bit loner. It's a tough situation 

I'm afraid I don't think making a complaint will do any good, you know why they are taking a long time to grant the tourist visa (if they even will), and there's not much you can do about it  It will work out in the end.



lexo said:


> Hey SarahM... I see u all over the place. Thank You
> again... Averything u said make's more than sense. Ive been checking that prospective marriage visa thing and it takes long time too. Thats why I was thinking of tourist visa. I didnt get refusal yet but i am just chcecking it if i would. .. In fact I didnt get any sort of info from them yet at all. and I applied more than 2 months ago... Should i make some complaint i the right department??


----------



## lexo (Jul 11, 2011)

I hope it will... Your advise is just great...I know your story too and hope everything is working out so far...

Thank u, All the best...

LeXo


----------



## Turboadam (Apr 19, 2011)

Standard processing time for a 676 tourist visa is less than two weeks. 
If yours is at 2 months there is something else going on. They are more than capable of refusing a visa in 1 week - I know first hand.


----------

